# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Могу ли я переустановить Windows 10 на своем компьютере после обновления?

## DEL

Да. Воспользовавшись этим бесплатным предложением по переходу на Windows 10, на тех устройствах, на которых было установлено обновление, вы можете выполнить переустановку, включая "чистую" установку. Чтобы повторно активировать систему на том же оборудовании, ключ продукта не требуется. Если вы внесли серьезные изменения в ваше оборудование, возможно, потребуется обратиться в службу поддержки клиентов, чтобы активировать систему. Кроме того, вы можете создать собственный установочный носитель, например USB-устройство флэш-памяти или DVD-диск, и использовать его для обновления или последующей переустановки операционной системы на этом устройстве. Для получения дополнительных сведений .

----------


## Fedor599

конечно можешь)

----------

